# Seriously, Leica, what are you guys smoking?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/20/the-leica-d-lux-5-titanium-for-people-who-prefer-it-pointed-at/


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

I like Leicas and that is ridiculous!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a few Titanium Compact Leicas, such as a Minilux, CM and Minilux Zoom, but I can't abide their digitals though which are just Panasonic Lumixes repositioned as Veblen goods.

One of the sad facts or life is that in any market there must be unreachable aspirational goods priced beyond the means of any but the wealthiest 0.1% These halo products establish a perception of a higher ceiling to keep us all climbing the marketing ladder. In many cases, especially in photography, the expensive products are not necessarily much better, if at all superior. In leica's case, all their Lumix derived cameras are just the same with a vastly inflated price tag.

As a gag, I sent my wife into the Leica store in Macau to ask about the digital camera under the table. Cost of the camera? HK$300,000 (US$39,000) Look on her face? Priceless.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i want the sony nex 5k looks great


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Leica i great camera maker with a great history as any other legendary camera brand (just like hasselblad). I think that this camera is just too much for what they offering from it.

I am not into collecting Leica cameras, but this one is one that is just too much even for a collector. Sorry, it is just not for me. Saludos desde Los Angeles, CA







.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

what the **** i could get a nice new almost new truck


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Leica has always been like that. At one time as far back as 1950 Leica was the camera of choice for National Geographic. Their quality in optics is first class. That price however is clear out of reason and yes you have to wander what are they smoking or maybe snorting would be a better question. With that said I have to say that I am spoiled and will only use Leica lens on my cameras.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Well I aint even any kind of photographer but I do get rather lost in great imagry. To highlight a point heres some pics I took on the iPhone 4 using a photo app. that cost $1.99 AUD
Of course theres no real scope for adjustments as such but in the right hands a simple tool can still have profound results and deep visual impact.

























































My favorite being the morning vally landscape taken @ 7:30am during winter near a place (Buxton, Victoria, Australia) I lived as a kid and just happened to be working nearby. Most of the others are of Melbourne


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice Rapier! Once again proving that its not the tools, its the craftsman that makes the difference.


----------

